# Hymer Electrobloc 101 'Chatters' when starting



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

I have just had a new 120 amp Valeo alternator fitted to my Hymer B544 (same as the old one) and since then there is an intermittent 'chatter' coming from the electrobloc 101 when I turn the ignition key. This usually stops when the engine starts, but not always. The local auto electrician has checked all the fuses and wiring but no result so now look like a trip to Brownhills, who I understand can 'check it out' 
Any ideas would be appreciated. 
Cheers, 
Rasser


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. If you can get over to Preston, Peter Hambilton (Hymerdirect.com) will be a lot cheaper than Brownhills.
Cheers Sid


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rasser
What is your battery charge showing when it 'chatters'?

Steve


----------



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

Thanks SidT-might do that.
Hi Zorro-nice to hear from 'sunny Sheffield' this morning!
The display is showing 13.3v for hab batt and 13v for starter and doesn't change when the block chatters. Battery light on dash also flashes.
When I actually start the engine the chatter stops, batt light goes out and batt charges go up to 14.4 and 14.6 respectively.
The Auto electrician who fitted the new alternator checked all the connections and fuses but no joy. 
Received this from Udo Land at Schaudt this morning-
_I´ve heared about problems in the wire of the D+ comeing from the alternator.
There is in some campers a "blue connector" adapted on the D+ wire from the alternator.
If this one has a bad connection, the best to repace this connection and as well the fuse holder of the 2A fuse in the D+ wire close the the starter-battery._ Electrics a mistery to me so yet to check this out.
Regards
Bob


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

It sounds to me as if the wire that connects to the output from the alternator D+ terminal for the split charge and fridge relays has erroniously been connected to the speed signal (W) output of the alternator. This has an AC waveform on it and will cause anything connected to it to buzz.

Was it a NEW alternator or a "service exchange" alternator?

C.


----------



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

Hi Clive,
The auto electrician tells me that he has checked the wires on the alternator and they are ok!
He also tells me that it is a new Valeo alternator (£222) but baffled that there was a £90 surcharge if he didn't return the old one, as I have been told independently that new ones don't have a surcharge!
The 'block isn't bussing but is rattling intermittantly. Would the batteries be charging if the alternator was wired incorrectly? They are when engine running, but not when the chatter occurs.
Thanks for your help.
Bob


----------

